# Requirements



## Potbhe (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi good day what are the requirements for a student visa to Australia and how do I find a school? Can I still apply for a student visa even I'm 26years old and had an overstaying record before in Australia 5years ago? but all my relatives are Australian citizen can they sponsor me as my guardian? And what are the chances I may be denied?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Start studying @ Students - Visas & Immigration


----------



## Axlegrease (Oct 10, 2010)

/\---- This

As a general idea, you need to be accepted into a school BEFORE they give you a student visa, but once you are it's pretty easy.


----------

